# Clean look : Names delete.



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks good. Did you keep the letters?


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Looks great! I think it makes a huge difference in looking cleaner - something everyone should consider


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

60$!!!! Are you serious, you got way overcharged, you could have done it your self some floss and some googone

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Removed both the Cruze & LT from my car also, but I bought the RS badge & placed where the LT badge originally was.


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks good, i just took the eco badge off mine and replaced it with a Sonic Turbo badge, looks awesome, want to plastidip theChevy badges as well, hate the gold.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> 60$!!!! Are you serious, you got way overcharged, you could have done it your self some floss and some googone
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I have to agree with you 60$ seems like a lot.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

For me 60$ is quite low, since it was a garantied job.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Poje said:


> For me 60$ is quite low, since it was a garantied job.


Very good body shops around here work at a labor rate of ~$45 an hour, when paid by an insurance company. This is a 15 minute job, and the process has been documented on this board.

That said, it looks great. I've been contemplating doing this to my car as well. I'm still on the fence about it.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I've been contemplating doing this to my car as well. I'm still on the fence about it.


I wish I would have stayed on the fence a bit longer, I kinda regret removing the cruze name. Besides always having to answer the question "what kind of car is that?" I think with the RS badge I added back on the right side(in place of LT emblem) makes the left side look a bit empty now.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Mine was already done when I bought mine lol and the guy put on silver Bowie overlays as well.(I changed it to black carbon fiber)

To be honest I prob would of left mine on especially because of the Eco badge.


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear your dealer took advantage of you. Took me less than 10 minutes to remove mine. Any honest tech would have done it for free or at least tell you how to do it. 

My vote 's for removing, looks so clean.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I like my letters, but that's just me.

However, I'd love to remove the bowtie on the trunk, but I understand that's a lot more work than it's worth.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

I removed the RS from the side of my car, but I Plastidipped the "Cruze" and "LT"
I love the look of the flat black lettering on the black paint. 

I do think most vehicles look good debadged though, looks good!


----------



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

60 dollars does seem steep but you have to realize that the shop is now taking on a liability of possibly scratching the trunk. our body labour rates here are over 70 an hour and 105 for refinish. I know its hard to justify it but accidents do happen! Im not debadgin my cruze but i do have something planned :laugh:


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

204cruze said:


> *60 dollars does seem steep but you have to realize that the shop is now taking on a liability of possibly scratching the trunk.* our body labour rates here are over 70 an hour and 105 for refinish. I know its hard to justify it but accidents do happen! Im not debadgin my cruze but i do have something planned :laugh:


Agreed, and I did mine while cleaning my car and it was a little cool out and I can honestly say mine was a lot longer then 15 min job.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Sonic said:


> Agreed, and I did mine while cleaning my car and it was a little cool out and I can honestly say mine was a lot longer then 15 min job.


Its nice to see peeps that understand.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

$60 is crazy. When I debadged my trunk, it cost me some old fishing line, a six pack of beer and some goo gone.

Either way. I agree, it makes a difference and looks a lot nicer.


----------



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey sunline, i think that if you remove the bowtie it has centering pin holes under it.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

204cruze said:


> Hey sunline, i think that if you remove the bowtie it has centering pin holes under it.


Yup, that's exactly what I've heard... Short of doing extensive body work to fill the holes, I don't see any advantage in doing it. Removing the bowtie and having to cover the holes with something else would defeat the purpose of having the clean look.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

Does debadging the car really decrease the value of the car? I've heard both sides and i know its a stupid question but im always afraid of modifying my car since technically its not mine but it will be for the next 7 or so years until i can afford my own car after college when i get begin my career.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Cruz3r said:


> Does debadging the car really decrease the value of the car? I've heard both sides and i know its a stupid question but im always afraid of modifying my car since technically its not mine but it will be for the next 7 or so years until i can afford my own car after college when i get begin my career.


No stupid questions around here. Never heard of debadging making the car loose value, if it did could not be more than $200(new badges & labor to install them). If I were trading my car I would laugh at anyone who claimed that was a devaluing factor & take my business elsewhere.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

I wouldnt remove the Bow tie, now it has a nice symetry with the front of the car and i left the RS badges on the side.


----------



## crmcknight (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh the humanity! Lol If only you all knew the skill it takes for the people to put those decals on at the plant, and get them straight and level. 

It does look really clean! I'm not a big fan of debadging, but to each their own. Glad you like your Cruze. 

I saw someone mentioned removing the rear Bow tie - there is a hole in the sheet metal that the badge lines up to so it's centered, so you'd have to fill that in if you remove it.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

When i sold my Journey i had it debadged and a Toronto Maple leaf one put on. They didn't even ask about it. Probably thought it was a Maple leaf special edition, the car being blue and all 

First think i did with mying was debadge, so much nicer looking.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

spacedout said:


> No stupid questions around here. Never heard of debadging making the car loose value, if it did could not be more than $200(new badges & labor to install them). If I were trading my car I would laugh at anyone who claimed that was a devaluing factor & take my business elsewhere.


Oh ive just heard some people dont like it when theres no badges on it but yet i heard about it for more fancy cars like benz and lexus.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Mine is getting debadged and sharkfin installed on Friday!!!!! Pics to come!


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

People who don't know what "de-badging" is tend to assume that the reason there are no badges are because the car has been in a shunt, and the repair costs were high enough that the badges got left off.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

grs1961 said:


> People who don't know what "de-badging" is tend to assume that the reason there are no badges are because the car has been in a shunt, and the repair costs were high enough that the badges got left off.


You are right about that, thats why i'll never remove the Bow tie.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

The thing us the badges are tge only thing Chevy about the car everything else looks like a BMW so that would be the reason I'm keeping my badges. 

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

Was finally able to do some work on my own car yesterday! Scuffing the nameplates was a huge pain LOL! instead of retaping the existing nameplates i just bought new ones as they were really cheep.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Here is mine debadged finally!


----------



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

beautiful car ErikBEggs! I wanted an RS so bad..... 
wasnt many pickins left when i decided to buy my 12 model like 4 weeks ago.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

204cruze said:


> beautiful car ErikBEggs! I wanted an RS so bad.....
> wasnt many pickins left when i decided to buy my 12 model like 4 weeks ago.


Thank you! There are body kits out there they look much the same. You can also get a rear diffuser which looks better than the RS rear fascia IMO


----------

